# die DN eines LDAP verzeichnisses abfragen



## fette_wachtel (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr,    

kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?


```
rs = stmt.executeQuery("select [b]dn[/b], givenname, sn from [b]inetOrgPerson[/b] where groupmembership = '"+gruppe[i]+"'");
```


```
rs = stmt.executeQuery("select [b]dn[/b], givenname, sn from [b]Person[/b] where groupmembership = '"+gruppe[i]+"'");
```

weil so funktioniert es leider nicht

danke für eure hilfe



P.S. ich merk grad das man hier code nicht fett machen kann


----------



## fette_wachtel (23. Mai 2007)

weis niemand was?

@ mods evtl nach "JDBC" verschieben^^
hab ich zu spät bemerkt...

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

done


----------

